# Hyatt Maui - an RCI Exchange?



## NJDave (Feb 5, 2010)

I found the Hyatt on RCI / Hilton points.  I never noticed or heard anything about the Hyatt being available as an exchange through RCI.

Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa  (#C277)    Be the first to write a review  
200 Nohea Kai Drive 
Lahaina,HI  96761 
USA 
808/661-1234 
www.maui.hyatt.com 


MAP RESORT 

Units that meet your criteria Total Units Available:1 
Select Unit Type Privacy/Max
Occupancy  Kitchen  Check-in Date   Check-out Date    Points  
  Hotel 2/2   None    Sat 24-Jul-2010  Sat 31-Jul-2010   2,400


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 5, 2010)

Variety of about 20 different Hyatt hotels and resorts have been sighted and booked via RCI weeks and points for some time now.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 5, 2010)

That's interesting. what would be the monetary value to 2400 points? Renting would cost you about $250/night through AAA, which would include breakfast buffet for two in a terrace view room. I know because I often price out this hotel, and am in fact staying there a few days this month.

I've also noticed a few Residence Inn intervals in II book. That's an interesting trend.


----------



## Amy (Feb 5, 2010)

NJDave said:


> I found the Hyatt on RCI / Hilton points.  I never noticed or heard anything about the Hyatt being available as an exchange through RCI.
> 
> Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa  (#C277)    Be the first to write a review
> 200 Nohea Kai Drive
> ...



RCI seems to have a relationship with Hyatt *hotels*, not the timeshares (as I believe that still trades exclusively with II).  I've seen Hyatt hotels popping in in a lot of cities when I do RCI searches.  The ones I've seen have all been single hotel room units.


----------



## NJDave (Feb 5, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> That's interesting. what would be the monetary value to 2400 points? Renting would cost you about $250/night through AAA, which would include breakfast buffet for two in a terrace view room. I know because I often price out this hotel, and am in fact staying there a few days this month.
> 
> I've also noticed a few Residence Inn intervals in II book. That's an interesting trend.



Annual fees are around $850 for 2 bedroom

Points vary (examples)

5,000 Hilton points - Gold 2 bedroom
7,000 Hilton points - Platinum 2 bedroom


----------



## NJDave (Feb 5, 2010)

Amy said:


> RCI seems to have a relationship with Hyatt *hotels*, not the timeshares (as I believe that still trades exclusively with II).  I've seen Hyatt hotels popping in in a lot of cities when I do RCI searches.  The ones I've seen have all been single hotel room units.





What other cities have you noticed?  Are they any in the Caribbean or Europe?


----------



## Amy (Feb 5, 2010)

I just did a search of all Hyatts I can see, and they include the following locations:  

New York (5 nights at Grand Hyatt); San Francisco; Taipei; Seattle; Birmingham; Indian Wells (CA); Charlotte (NC); Plano (TX); Nashville (TN); Atlanta; San Antonio; Tampa; Albuquerque; Boston; Hong Kong; Houston; Huntington Beach (CA); Lost Pines (TX); Maui; Monterey (CA); and Newport Beach.

I didn't see the Grand Hyatt in San Diego this time, but I recall seeing that a few weeks ago.  

Now the week I'm using expires in July 2011, and there are a handful of these Hyatt weeks available all the way through July 2011.  All hotel units with 2 people occupancy.  It is really too bad that we don't do hotel units anymore for vacations; otherwise some of these are SUPER deals for some of these Hyatts, considering my m/fs + taxes cost less than $550 and I know many of these Hyatts can command $200-$300 a night + tax. 

We spent a few days of our honeymoon at the Hyatt Maui and we just loved that resort; no where else on Maui at that time was as lush or tropical feeling.  I don't know if that remains the same.


----------



## NJDave (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Amy.

For 2,400 points, it would be worth it to reserve the week even if we only needed it for a few nights.


----------

